# How do i get my mac to output 16-235?



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

As I said,
I'm getting very bad crushing when connecting the display port to my Sony via HDMI. 

Any help would be great. I just need to set the video output to Y′CBCR.

Thanks again, any help would be great.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't you change this somehow on a Mac? I know I can in Windows... I'll look into this more. It may have to wait a bit as my Mac is at home.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

lol I found an answer right away! You need to install third party software to accomplish what you are trying to do. Black Light would do this for you. :T


----------

